# Spike's Dinner



## sproule17 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've baught a purple bag of "Spike's Dinner" from Pets at Home, it say's it's for hedgehogs but would it be ok for a pygmy? also how much cat/hedgehog food is appropriate to give per day?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never heard of spikes dinner. I looked it up but couldn't find an ingredients list. The most important thing about food is that it has quality ingredients and appropriate levels. Reapers food list has lots of good information about food and has a list of most of the appropriate foods that are out there. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 Also if you post the ingredients and the guaranteed analysis I or someone else will tell you if it is ok.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I have this feeling that "Spikes Dinner" is another form just "Spikes Delight" However, please don't hold me to that thought.
IF it is "Spikes Delight" then it's an OK food to feed, but you will need to feed good quality cat foods along with the hedgehog food.

As for how much cat food... Just about everyone here "free feeds". Which means we fill up our hedgehog's bowls with as much food as they can eat. So that they will always have food available to them. Once you know your hedgie a bit better, you will know exactly how much to feed, which would give just enough, without wasting too much. (For example, I count kibble, so I know my boy eats about 40-50 kibbles a night, so I refill his bowl with 70 kibbles a night, so he still has leftovers). 

That being said, what food was your hedgehog eating at the breeders/pet shop?
Just because no matter what, you need to make a slow transition if you wish to switch her to new food...

Unless it's a crap food like Pretty Pets and the like...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The only hedgies commonly kept as pets are our pet African hedgies, which are hybrids, and not pygmy.  If the food is Spike's Delight then it's an okay food, definitely not great and you will want to, as Immortalia said, add another food to the mix.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Sproule17 are you from the UK? Spikes dinner is a UK hedgie food. I'm from UK aswel. I feed that to Turbo with a mix of 2 other high quality cat foods from Reapers list but to be honest my hedgie does not like Spikes Dinner, he eats the cat food first and only eats that when its the only thing left in his bowl, so when i've ran out of that box i bought i'm going to put him on just 3 mixes of cat food. I don't think its very tasty to them so i'd recommend sticking with the cat food once you've finished that box.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

if you are UK based : spikes dinner is not a good food to feed - in the UK its aimed at wild hedgies not APH


----------



## sproule17 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Guys, thanks for that,

I've noticed she isn't very keen on the Spikes Dinner, so I'm sticking with the Go - Cat Kitten food at the moment,but a lot of sites are saying different things, apparently the Kitten food is no good as it's to fatty, but then again another website says it's the best as it has the most nutrients.

I'm also finding the list of cat food hard to read, by high quality are we talking whiskas, iams, go cat etc?


----------



## sproule17 (Oct 17, 2009)

Pipkin said:


> Sproule17 are you from the UK? Spikes dinner is a UK hedgie food. I'm from UK aswel. I feed that to Turbo with a mix of 2 other high quality cat foods from Reapers list but to be honest my hedgie does not like Spikes Dinner, he eats the cat food first and only eats that when its the only thing left in his bowl, so when i've ran out of that box i bought i'm going to put him on just 3 mixes of cat food. I don't think its very tasty to them so i'd recommend sticking with the cat food once you've finished that box.


And yes Pipkin I'm from Scotland, got the bag in Pets at home, can you recommend a particular type cat food and what you would go about mixing it with, and most importantly how much do I give her!

Thanks


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> I'm also finding the list of cat food hard to read, by high quality are we talking whiskas, iams, go cat etc?


I'm not sure what Go Cat is like off the top of my head, but Whiskas and Iams are NOT high quality foods. Both are very poor, and I'd say Whiskas is the worst of the two.


----------

